# High School?



## Custard (Mar 6, 2011)

Since i am not living in America or Europe, could you please tell me about high school there?:scratch: what can you guys get away with? bunking? opening books underneath the desk during a paper? what about having a a talk unrelated to the subject with the teacher during class? we can do these things here but can you also do this? Also what is the function for someone who dosent go to school? how long does he have to go school complusrily? :-kIf a person is home taught then does he have to attend school still? please answer some of these question. thank you!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 6, 2011)

> If a person is home taught then does he have to attend school still?



I don't live in US or Europe, but what I do know is that those who are home-schooled are no longer necessitated to attend school (the usual school), if the home-schooling had some sort of curriculum, and that the said curriculum is approved by the Department of Education. There are actually accredited companies here in the Philippines offering such services.

This is just in the Philippines, of course.


----------



## Custard (Mar 6, 2011)

That dosent really help me because my story is based in america, Europe, Russia and South Africa. But thanks any way


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, but this is all I know. 

Why don't you try Googling it? Here's an article on US Education on Wikipedia: Education in the United States


----------



## WolfieReveles (Mar 15, 2011)

It all depends on the country. Here's my experience of Sweden:

We got away with all the stuff you just mentioned and more. However, not going to high-school was pretty much out of the question. Some took a sabbatical year before high school but everyone finished sooner or later. In Sweden it's divided as follows:

Grade School (obligatory)
1-3 grade "lågstadie"(means low stage)
4-6 grade "mellanstadie" (means middle stage)
7-9 grade "Högstadie" (means high stage, closest equivalent of junior high)

High School (Not obligatory, but everyone does it anyway, really, everyone)
"Gymnasiet" 3 years, subject-oriented, students pick a "program" where they stat centering on social sciences, natural sciences, art, theater, technology, etc. and about 60% of the lessons will be related to this and the ordinary subjects(math, Swedish, English, etc.) often try to integrate the chosen program.

Check carefully because everything changes from one country to another.


----------



## Custard (Mar 15, 2011)

Does this apply to Norway as well or should I change my Character to being born in Sweden?


----------



## Quoth (Mar 15, 2011)

Custard said:


> Since i am not living in America or Europe, could you please tell me about high school there?:scratch: what can you guys get away with? bunking? opening books underneath the desk during a paper? what about having a a talk unrelated to the subject with the teacher during class? we can do these things here but can you also do this? Also what is the function for someone who dosent go to school? how long does he have to go school complusrily? :-kIf a person is home taught then does he have to attend school still? please answer some of these question. thank you!



I attended the public school system for the first nine years of my education and private school for the last three, so I'll give you as much information as I can.

As far as "getting away" with stuff, it's rare to get away with anything aside from swearing, mild fights, running in the halls, and generally acting like the back end of a horse. However, drinking, smoking, doing drugs, fighting, and sex isn't unheard of on school grounds (it's fairly common, but not as common as the aforementioned activities).

I don't know what bunking is, so I looked it up. "Teh Mighty Interwebs" told me that's what we call "cutting class". If that's what you're thinking of, that's common, but getting less common due to some schools finding ways to crack down on the practice. Still, kids get away with it one way or another. You are required to attend school, as far as I know, until you are sixteen.

As far as the other things you mentioned, that all depends on the attentive nature of the teacher. I've seen kids get away with playing video games during class (on a hand-held device, of course), smoking pot, and playing with each other's "naughty bits" during classes. I've been in other classes where I got in trouble for checking the time on the clock or wearing a hat indoors. Conversations outside the topic are typically frowned upon and while they happen, the teachers typically catch on really quick.

Home-schooled students typically do not attend classes at a formal building, but they may take part in extracurricular activities with public or private school kids as part of their credit toward their diploma. Some will attend college-credit classes at local high schools with public or private school students.


----------



## Custard (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks that was helpful!


----------



## jj1027 (Mar 16, 2011)

I went to a school for kids who had been kicked out of school, so for me we had a lot of kids swearing,opening books under desks, getting in fights in the hall, ect. home schooled students do not need to attend school, and grades 1-12 are usual, but a student can drop out of classes at 16 to get a GED, sort of a poor man's diploma, that is really only good to have if you want to attend college after dropping out, which can be done as my girlfriend does it now.


----------



## Jinxi (Mar 16, 2011)

Custard said:


> my story is based in america, Europe, Russia and South Africa


 
I am from South Africa...perhaps I can help?

I attended private schools throughout and they were quite strict. During exam periods we were only allowed to carry a clear pencil case and a clear water bottle. Paper was always provided, so unfortunately we were unable to cheat by having notes under the table. We also had moderators in every exam that we wrote, who walked the aisles between the desks checking up on every student. Even though there were strict rules in place for cheating, many girls tried their luck. I do remember one girl who had written cheat notes on the inside of the hem of her skirt - she was caught and suspended, causing her to fail the year. Others have written on the inside pockets of their school blazers, around their lip-ice, hidden notes on the inside of their stationary (like the glue lid). Some did get away with it, others were not so fortunate.

For the more simple class tests, the teachers kept an eye on everyone. Girls would "stretch", by raising their arms up and take a peak at the student next to them. Others would drop their pen on the floor and while retrieving it look at their files. All very basic forms of "cribbing" (as it is known here).

Bunking was fairly easy (I did have a great deal of experience  ), but if you were caught there were procedures you had to go through. Every student when arriving at the school is classified into a house. I, for example, was in the blue house called Selbourne. When you bunk, your house loses points that they earn during the year to win the trophy given away at the end of the year. As a result, you are required to formally apologise to your entire house through a speech. I was only ever caught once  One difficulty did arise, my second year into high school, when wanting to bunk is that, due to the crime, every person who entered or exited the school premises had to sign in and out. The guards at the front gates were not allowed to let a student leave the property without a note from the Head Mistress, Class teacher or Nurse.

Private schooling is unbelievably expensive, and is unaffordable for the average household. The only reason I went to a private school was because I received a scholarship for swimming 

I am aware that there is very little discipline at other schools in South Africa, specifically the public schools. Bunking and cheating in examinations is the least concern. Some of the public schools situated in the poorer areas cannot provide desks or books. Last year there was an outbreak of stabbing in schools. Many young children were badly injured and some even died as a result of the peers bringing weapons to school. I am not sure if this can help you at all, but here are some links:
Boy dies after school stabbing: News24: South Africa: News
Teen stabbed to death outside school: News24: South Africa: News
Teenager stabbed outside school - Crime & Courts - IOL | Breaking News | South Africa News | World News | Sport | Business | Entertainment | IOL.co.za
Pupil in court after school stabbing - South Africa - IOL | Breaking News | South Africa News | World News | Sport | Business | Entertainment | IOL.co.za

The general age to finish schooling here is 18, although you can leave at 16. Dropping out can happen at any age and there are no laws in place to prevent it.

Home-schooling here allows for someone to complete their full high school curriculum without ever having to attend a proper school. Examinations take place under supervision and are submitted to the education board.

There are 2 distinct education boards in South Africa. The IEB (Independent Examinations Board) and the GDE (Gauteng Department of Education). IEB is of a much higher standard, and all private school matriculants have to write these exams. Also, a student writing the IEB examinations has to pay a fee to their school in order to receive these papers. GDE is a system that provides for the disadvantaged scholars in South Africa and allows for lower knowledge expectations.

If there is anything else I can help you with just shout.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 16, 2011)

Boys will be boys.

I could write a book, if I wanted to, about school daze. Instead, just this one reminiscence: half the class urinated in a metal wastepaper bin which we then balanced on top of a half-open classroom door prior to the arrival of our Geometry teacher.


----------



## Baron (Mar 16, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Boys will be boys.
> 
> I could write a book, if I wanted to, about school daze. Instead, just this one reminiscence: half the class urinated in a metal wastepaper bin which we then balanced on top of a half-open classroom door prior to the arrival of our Geometry teacher.


 
Is that radioactive lemonade already effecting you?


----------



## Custard (Mar 17, 2011)

HaHa ! That makes me remember when it was really cold here and the heater wouldnt work so we lit a fire inside the dustbin. thanks for all the help Jinxi, it will definetely help me .


----------



## kate_lynn (May 12, 2011)

I went to an American public school in New York.

As far as cheating goes, it's pretty easy to cheat. Opening a book under a desk is a LITTLE too obvious for most people, but crib sheets, writing on the paper in a water bottle... these days, kids can look things up right on their smart phones (I saw that a lot in college too, actually).

As far pranks, during my time in high school there were a lot of prank bomb-scares, once this guy shoved super glue in the keyhole of our history classroom. I didn't think it would work, but I ate my words, haha.  

As for relationships with teachers, yeah it is fairly casual, at least these days. It's very common and socially acceptable (in public schools, at least) to approach a teacher about a topic that's unrelated to the class. Not that I'm saying it's okay go go hang out with your teachers outside of the classroom—that's still pretty weird (even though I had one girl who babysat for my economics teacher... that was awkward).

Generally if a kid doesn't go to high school, they have some other set up arranged with their parents. Most parents or guardians will make the kid get a job or go to military school , or some other sort of training school (beauty, mechanics, etc) if regular high school is out of the question. Once a person is 18 years old in the U.S., technically they can drop out of school. If he or she is under 18 years old, they need parental consent in order to drop out. 

I'm pretty sure someone already answered this last bit for you, but if you are home-schooled then no, you don't have to attend a regular school! 

Hope I was helpful! Take care.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (May 12, 2011)

I agree with everything kate_lynn said. At age 16 a kid can drop out of school if they get a job. Otherwise education in America is compulsory through the 12th grade which most kids usually complete the year they turn 18. Some countries have year-round classes. American kids still get summers off. The school year runs from September through June in most places. Some places start in late August and end in late May. Most American high schools start around 7:00am and end class around 2:15. In the big cities, most kids walk to school. In the suburbs or in rural districts most kids ride to and from school in yellow school buses. Most high school kids probably get involved in some kind of extra curricular activity such as a club or sports. There are great discrepancies in the quality of education one gets from one school district to another. Big city schools have been in decline for years while suburban school districts still do a pretty good job. There is very little trade or technical training done in high schools any more. Most American kids take college prep classes (foreign language, algebra/geometry/trig, chemistry, physics, etc.) Americans at all grade levels probably study more history than kids in other countries.


----------



## Bright (Jun 8, 2011)

Custard said:


> Since i am not living in America or Europe, could you please tell me about high school there?:scratch: what can you guys get away with? bunking? opening books underneath the desk during a paper? what about having a a talk unrelated to the subject with the teacher during class? we can do these things here but can you also do this? Also what is the function for someone who dosent go to school? how long does he have to go school complusrily? :-kIf a person is home taught then does he have to attend school still? please answer some of these question. thank you!



I just graduated, so I guess I'm pretty up to date with this stuff. I can only tell you my experience at my USA mid-size city public high school, though.

At my school, people got away with basically all of that. I don't know about the attendance rules, though.

Skipping class, or school altogether, is pretty common. There is an absentee list taken at the beginning of each day, and teachers will send out an email or something if someone not on it doesn't show up, but if no one knows where the kid is, nothing happens. Often, kids with cars will just leave during the day, although it is also against the rules to go to the parking lot. Schools usually have incentive programs- my school gives suspensions for absences and tardies (three tardies equal an absence), but suspensions are not a big deal to most kids, and are viewed as a "day off." My school also gives exemption from final exams to those with acceptable grades and attendance records.

Cheating is pretty easy, and common. Books don't usually happen as they are bigger and bulkier- sometimes a book will be used, but it has to be put into the desk already open, and flipping pages is a hassle. Usually, students just have their notes. Also, with only one teacher in a class who usually does work of their own during a test, it is not hard to receive answers from other students by mouthing words or gesturing. Looking off of neighbor's papers works when sitting close together. And students are always willing to help each other, it's like an unofficial community thing that just happens.

As for teachers, it depends on the teacher. All of my teachers have had conversations with students, only the degree varies with the person. There is one teacher who is a jerk to some and favorites others. I usually get along pretty well with teachers, and have had many discussions with them while waiting on the bell to ring, or waiting on others in class to finish work.

Food, although you did not mention it, is also a big thing. Food and drink, even water, are technically not allowed, but this too varies with the teacher. Some teachers are okay with anything, others allow water but nothing else. And trust me, snacks are a big deal for students who go a good seven hours between breakfast and disgusting school lunch. Chips in the desk, water bottles, etc. Most teachers are sympathetic and adopt an attitude of "don't let any of the administrators walk by and see it." Some teachers even do the same with cell phones. Sometimes we really are as hidden as we think, but we know that just as often the teacher knows we have that phone or bag of chips hidden in the desk, and they simply ignore it.

Cell phones- there's another big one. Even more common than the food, but basically the same deal. Not allowed, but everyone uses them to varying degrees, and teachers have varying policies. Some people are also better at hiding them than others.

Pranks are taken very seriously, and people can be held from graduating for a harmless senior prank. So not much of that takes place.

Sleeping in class is frowned upon, but happens a lot. Usually it is determined by activity- if work is actually taking place, the student will be wakened, often humorously. If a movie is playing, or if the class or teacher just doesn't care, the student will be left.

High school students are a very sneaky bunch.



There are some other things you should know- the policy entitled "No Child Left Behind" basically says that every student has to pass. So schools focus their time and energies on the problem kids- everyone is encouraged to pass, and not much more. As a result, we are seeing more and more "babying" by school administrators and policies. High-scoring students are basically worshiped as they make the school look good. Sports are worshiped at most public schools.


----------

